
Redeye VC: The Death of Stealth Mode - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/06/the-death-of-st.html
======
tom
Interesting post on an often overlooked filing that has outed more than a few
startups.

The part that get's me is about the updated Form D for next year. " ... so
that companies no longer need to disclose names of investors that own more
than 10% of a class of securities."

So if an investor invests in exchange for more than 10% their info is kept off
the Form D? Am I reading this correctly.

------
edw519
If you're receiving funding from anyone other than your brother-in-law,
presumably you had to shop around to people who don't sign NDAs. For all
intents and purposes, the cat's already out of the bag.

